# Extra Large Muffler/Resonator options for deleted cars?



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Has anyone added a muffler/resonator after deleting their car? In the cab it's not bad while cruising on the highway but outside the car it's definitely too loud for my liking. I'd rather the car be stock-quiet and not attract any attention. While idling when its' cold the VGT noise (Airy turbojet sound) is ridiculous like a big rig.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

kelaog said:


> Has anyone added a muffler/resonator after deleting their car? In the cab it's not bad while cruising on the highway but outside the car it's definitely too loud for my liking. I'd rather the car be stock-quiet and not attract any attention. While idling when its' cold the VGT noise (Airy turbojet sound) is ridiculous like a big rig.


Looks like I'm gonna pave the way here. I'll post my results when I'm done.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Buy any brand name performance muffler with the right inlet and outlet. Look in our vendor section for ideas.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Buy any brand name performance muffler with the right inlet and outlet. Look in our vendor section for ideas.


Thanks for the suggestion. So you're suggesting that I just buy any muffler and put it inline to quiet it down again? Is that what you did with your car?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Buy any brand name performance muffler with the right inlet and outlet. Look in our vendor section for ideas.


placement?

car didnt come with a muffler


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

kelaog said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. So you're suggesting that I just buy any muffler and put it inline with the stock one to quiet it down again? Is that what you did with your car?


I did not do that to my Cruze, but I have experimented with many a muffler in my day. Try a cheap cherry bomb, you might like it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

I believe the exit is 2.5" We use Magnaflow # 14216 on the old VW TDIs to help quiet them down. 

FItment is going to be issue most likely. I don't believe there is room to mount it near the rear.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

boraz said:


> placement?
> 
> car didnt come with a muffler


My Cruze has one.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I believe the exit is 2.5" We use Magnaflow # 14216 on the old VW TDIs to help quiet them down.
> 
> FItment is going to be issue most likely. I don't believe there is room to mount it near the rear.


I could probably fit a straight thru the old SCR was.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> My Cruze has one.


do you have a diesel? My experience with Cherrybomb is that they are LOUD. I'm looking for quiet zzzzzz.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a 1.4T and I now realize this is in the Diesel section. I had thought you meant deleting the muffler / resonator and now wanted to go back. Still, find a muffler that will fit in the area you want to install one, and try it. Go to a pick n pull or LKQ yard and get your own. Probably no more than $20.


----------



## hbilow (Sep 17, 2016)

I’m curious if a stock muffler from a 1.4 or 1.8L gasser could be used on a deleted Diesel. They sit sideways between the fuel tank and trunk, so I think that space should be available on the Diesel as well. Not sure what the inlet/outlet sizes are, or if they would have adequate flow. Someday I may go shopping at the junkyard and see if I can find one.....


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

hbilow said:


> I’m curious if a stock muffler from a 1.4 or 1.8L gasser could be used on a deleted Diesel. They sit sideways between the fuel tank and trunk, so I think that space should be available on the Diesel as well. Not sure what the inlet/outlet sizes are, or if they would have adequate flow. Someday I may go shopping at the junkyard and see if I can find one.....


does the gas car have the same rear suspension?


----------



## hbilow (Sep 17, 2016)

boraz said:


> does the gas car have the same rear suspension?


I’ve never been under a gas Cruze, so I don’t know the answer to that. I can see the front having heavier springs and maybe swaybar because of the heavier engine, but I would think the rear would be the same.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

hbilow said:


> I’ve never been under a gas Cruze, so I don’t know the answer to that. I can see the front having heavier springs and maybe swaybar because of the heavier engine, but I would think the rear would be the same.


diesel has z link

i dont own a gas one, so dunno what suspension they have and if it could impact muffler placement


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm just going to take it to a muffler shop to see what they recommend and I'll write down the model # / Brand # provided and share it with everyone. I'll take some pictures as well. Once it's on a hoist we'll be able to tell pretty quick where it'll fit.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

hbilow said:


> I’ve never been under a gas Cruze, so I don’t know the answer to that. I can see the front having heavier springs and maybe swaybar because of the heavier engine, but I would think the rear would be the same.


The rear suspension is the same as a 1.4 with Z-link design wise, but the shocks and springs are not the same rate/damping, but they fit each other w/o problem, since i use B8 shocks from a 1.4 on my diesel.

But even with that info, im not sure the 1.4 muffler would fit. I think its 2 inches instead of 2.5 and other components like the fuel tank are not the same.

Flankly i have both a stock and deleted Cruze diesel, and i find both have about the same DB exhaust wise, the only difference is the deleted one has a deeper tone, maybe a lil bit louder but its not something a Cop would notice.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Poje said:


> The rear suspension is the same as a 1.4 with Z-link design wise, but the shocks and springs are not the same rate/damping, but they fit each other w/o problem, since i use B8 shocks from a 1.4 on my diesel.
> 
> But even with that info, im not sure the 1.4 muffler would fit. I think its 2 inches instead of 2.5 and other components like the fuel tank are not the same.
> 
> Flankly i have both a stock and deleted Cruze diesel, and i find both have about the same DB exhaust wise, the only difference is the deleted one has a deeper tone, maybe a lil bit louder but its not something a Cop would notice.


Thanks for the info! You could always swage up and down to the exhaust pipe but you'd be better off getting a similar sized muffler with a 2.5" in/outlet and putting it in the same space as the gas provided the routing is somewhat similar.

Do you still have the SCR hardware on the exhaust pipe, or has it been removed?

I would agree with just the downpipe and DPF removed, it isn't anything a cop would notice.

After the SCR is gone however, it just sounds pretty obvious to me that the car was tampered with. Maybe some cops would assume it was a louder muffler, but a trained ear would know it was a straight pipe.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

kelaog said:


> Thanks for the info! You could always swage up and down to the exhaust pipe but you'd be better off getting a similar sized muffler with a 2.5" in/outlet and putting it in the same space as the gas provided the routing is somewhat similar.
> 
> Do you still have the SCR hardware on the exhaust pipe, or has it been removed?
> 
> ...


Mine has the Fleece downpipe and the tune, that's it.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Poje said:


> Mine has the Fleece downpipe and the tune, that's it.


Yeah that's the difference. I'm at 76dB when the car is cold and I'm standing at the trunk.


----------

